# Geekvape Illusion Sub Ohm Tank



## Nailedit77 (13/2/17)

25mm Diameter
Stainless Steel & Glass Construction
4.5ml E-Liquid Capacity
Threaded Top Fill System
Includes 2 Top Caps
Compatible with the Illusion i Series Coil Family
Includes One i4 0.15 ohm Coil & One i1 0.15 ohm Coil
Adjustable Bottom Airflow
24k Gold Plated 510 Connection
Includes Spare Glass Tank Section
Colors Available: Stainless Steel & Black

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

